# SVRC Sioux Falls SD



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

QAA results

1 #17 Do, Paul Gum
2 #5 Oscar, Vern Hasenbank
3 #27 Griffin, Blake Rife
4 #14 Ruby, Jim Beck 
not sure on jams I know Steve Blythe got RJam

Congrats to all. Fine Jobs by dedicated trainers and handlers!


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats paul gum and do


----------



## Labhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

does anybody have any news on how the derby is going, or the limited went?


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats to my old Buddy Vern Hasenbank on getting QAA. Way to go man.

Nick Welch


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Just know my dog took a roll in the first series of the derby going through the ditch on the memory bird and got lost. Sounds like a few others had the same problem.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any derby results?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

13 dogs to the fourth series of the open.


----------



## Labhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

Have any of the #s for the open?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

the only #'s I know are 11, 63 and 76.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Does any one know the derby results?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open results (very unofficial)
1st Beck
2nd Eckett
3rd Farmer
4th, RJ, J--unknown


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Derby results
1st 20 Colby C.Alt
2nd 15 Mahria Ed Krueger
3rd 16 Justice G.Withrow
4th 4 Frosty Ed Krueger 
Rj 12 Mick Buzz
jams 1,3,5,11,14


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

open results
1st 62 Rip, Beck
2nd 63 Gauge, Eckett
3rd 5 Tia, Farmer
4th 11 Ely, Eckett
RJ 13 Norman, Rosenblum
jam 48 Willie,Pickering


----------



## Blond Dawgz (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Gabe & Justice!


----------



## Rodney Crim (Feb 18, 2005)

Blond Dawgz said:


> Congratulations Gabe & Justice!


Congrats Gabe and Mrs. Fleming!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

WTG Rip and Jim!!! Heard it was a monster WB


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Am Results
1st-Lee Jolley/Canaille
2nd-Loren Morehouse/Hook
3rd--Monte Wulf/Busler/Rip
4th--Max/Roger Weller
RJ/jams--don't know

Way to go Rip--Open win and Am 3rd!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Am Results
> 1st-Lee Jolley
> 2nd-Loren Morehouse/Hook
> 
> Congrats to Lee Jolley and Loren Morehouse!!!


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats Virginia, Gabe, and Justice on the Derby!

Congrats to Rodney also as the breeder of Justice!!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Lee Jolley and his very special little girl, Canaille, for her win in the Amateur. Now that her AA career is underway, these blue ribbon ceremonies could become a regular thing for this talented dog, still days away from her third birthday.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Lee and Canaille!!!!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats to Paul Gum and Vern on the first and second in the Qual!

Congrats to Christian Alt on his win in the Derby!

Congrats to the Buslers on another awesome outing with their dog Rip.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to the Buslers on another awesome outing with their dog Rip.[/QUOTE]

he is the new stud on the block!


----------

